# Uv Sterilizers



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

How many hours do you guys run your Uv Sterilizers for.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> How many hours do you guys run your Uv Sterilizers for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep mines 24/7 although it is better to turn it off at night. Get yourself a timer and have the UV turn on during the daylight hours and off at night.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i assume ur talking about ponds right? My pond filter has a built in UV ..so its just on 24/7


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

fishofury said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > How many hours do you guys run your Uv Sterilizers for.
> ...


I agree this is how I run mine, 12 hours on 12 off, runs with my lights....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I run mine 24/7 as well. I just keep track of the bulb life and replace as recomended by the manufacturer.

Why is it better to run with the light schedule? Wouldn't it be best to run all the time for max exposure?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Running part of the day will make the light last longer. I just started running one on my tank and run it 24/7 right now.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I only use mine when I need to clear algae.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Running part of the day will make the light last longer. I just started running one on my tank and run it 24/7 right now.
> [snapback]1188952[/snapback]​


Thats what I figured. Thats why I just replace the bulb as recomended. The last bulb I bought claims to have an 8000 hour lifespan... I think I'll change it @ 6000 anyway...


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I have one on the return to my 240 gal tank from my sump. it runs 24 hours a day. I have a 15 watt UV sterilizer with an internal wiper to clean the sleeve. Very good option.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

What are they used for ? can you plug a uv sterilizer to an xp3 ?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> What are they used for ? can you plug a uv sterilizer to an xp3 ?
> [snapback]1189861[/snapback]​


UV's are probably the most underrated equipments in the fish hobby IMO. Read this to learn more about them About UVs
Yes, you can connect it to your xp3.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

divine said:


> I have one on the return to my 240 gal tank from my sump. it runs 24 hours a day. I have a 15 watt UV sterilizer with an internal wiper to clean the sleeve. Very good option.
> [snapback]1189745[/snapback]​


Thats pretty low wattage for a tank that large, you should consider upgrading to at least a 40W. I'm not saying the 15W is worthless, but with a higher output unit you will get more complete steralization. I have an 18W CSL double helix and am going to upgrade to either a 40W or a 57W H.O unit.


----------

